# General > Gardening >  Bonsia for sale

## B0wer

Bonsia for sale. Grown from seed, in various shapes, all native species (mainly ash, some field maples, sycamores, hawthorn) very hardy can live outdoors or indoors. Selling due to a need to downsize my collection. All trees at least 10 years old. 

And yes if you plant them in the garden they will grow into a regular sized tree.....

----------


## Bigfoot

Hi, can i ask where i can have a look at these (i’m guessing Bower somewhere) and how much you are asking for them, thanks.

----------


## B0wer

Hi have PM'd you :-)

----------

